# MED TECH anavar



## OL77 (May 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post but just looking for some advice on the anavar i just received.

Has anyone used anavar from this supplier before and if so any reviews? I am slightly curious as the pills i have got are bright green. Is this the colour they are supposed to be or are these pills not anavar? I can post pictures if anyone is interested.

Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Post pics mate, when I used Med tech var they were orange specky tabs, this was last year though. They will be newer batches probably as I can't see anyone wanting to fake Med-Tech!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Med-tech dbol was awesome on my cycle, clear results after four days, although the test gave me the worst pip ever!!

Just by the fact that the dbol was an oral, il guess the var would be fine mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I had the orange/yellow ones too, but somebody else had the green ones last week.

Mine were good but I think slightly underdosed compared to the 50mg rohm ones I'm on now.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm using 105mg's a week atm.. Only been on two days so can't say about quality. Mine are orange.


----------



## OL77 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## OL77 (May 13, 2012)

Thats a pic i just took of them, not the best quality but you get the idea.

Thanks for all the comments by the way guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

seems there like bd.eu, quality control suck.


----------



## OL77 (May 13, 2012)

you reckon they are g2g though?


----------



## OL77 (May 13, 2012)

bump

anymore oppinions on whether this is good to go, if so will be starting it tomorrow


----------



## Ego (Apr 16, 2012)

I have 200 15mg med tech anavar tablets in exact same little pot as in that picture but my tablets are dark orange. They came in 2 pots of 100. My tablets are the exact same size as the ones in the pic with the same pot so yours probably a newer batch like someone said.


----------



## Kryptonic (Apr 30, 2012)

Guys,

just spotted this one!

I am also doing a 100mg ED cycle of var only. In week 3 at the moment... Dosage split 3 times a day (2 am, 2 lunch, 3 tea)... I train later in the evenings. In terms of "results" my forearms, shoulders and quads are amazingly vascular at the moment and with very little work my biceps end up looking like a road map.. so I guess the stuff is working. I also seem to be "slimming" around the waist... I am still on a high calorie diet (low fat, low sugar, high protein etc) but I am pleased so far...

Enough of that though.... mine looks different to yours! My pills are white! Pictures below!





I'm not having any bad sides, and I am getting plenty of water and milk thistle down my neck. Also have my PCT (Clomid and Nolva if I need it...) ready... What you guys recon??


----------



## Garabato (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello guys i just got those any clue about them tnx

View attachment IMG_3941.PNG


View attachment IMG_3942.PNG


----------



## HHH1234 (May 18, 2017)

Garabato, I just bought the same.

What results did you get?


----------



## Garabato (Feb 13, 2017)

I haven't use this one coz no one responded on my comment and i buy top one from my country and i got amazing results.


----------



## thewrongadvices (Apr 17, 2017)

MTS are spot on mate, enjoy.


----------



## HHH1234 (May 18, 2017)

Thanks thewrongadvices - Just into second week low(ish) dose 50mg. Starting to tighten up already.


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

Garabato said:


> Hello guys i just got those any clue about them tnx
> 
> View attachment 139229
> 
> ...


 The print on yours is completely different to mine mate, to my knowledge basic series doesn't exist- they have a standard series and a pro series and after a quick glance on the website forum the anavar are tan/orange colour..


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

I'd also add its the constant things like this coming up that make me so wary of using this lab so I I just don't anymore


----------

